# Staged Crime Scenes



## James M. Adcock PhD

As the Managing Editor of the Investigative Sciences Journal located at www.InvestigativeSciencesJournal.org I have attached a copy of the latest published article on Staged Crime Scenes and thought that some of you might find this a worthwhile read. The authors are presently writing a book on this topic that will be published by Charles C. Thomas in early 2015. Thanks for your time and enjoy the read.

Jim Adcock, PhD
[email protected]


----------



## trueblue

Jim, Thanks for this very useful info.....


----------



## James M. Adcock PhD

trueblue, thank you. Like everything else we do this is just another tool in our toolbox that may or may not work given the circumstances-each judged on it's own individual merit. But nevertheless some good information to keep your eye on at crime scenes and with statements.

If your interested I am doing a one day cold case homicide seminar on March 20th at the Norwood PD training room. The POC for this is DLT Greg Lennon at Cohasset PD. His email address is : [email protected] 

Best, Jim


----------



## Hush

Great article, we appreciate your posts! A recent domestic related murder in Peabody had the victim's face covered by a towel amongst other things.


----------



## Hush

The details? It was in the news article, but can remove.


----------



## Hush

Boyfriend confessed.


----------



## Hush

That's how it was a broke...he walked in and confessed, THEN the body was found...again, all from media...I'm the last to have inside info. He was 43 she was 23...something definitely amiss, unless he's a billionaire or has gods gift.


----------

